# Slip Start to the Rescue!



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Yesterday I was in Miner, Mo needing to supercharge. This supercharger is in the corner of a seldom used parking lot a few hundred yards off the roadway. There was 6-8 inches of new powder on the pavement, but with AWD I felt the chances were very good that the car could manage. Besides, I had to charge to get home. I got to the charger OK but on the way out I got stuck and could not move. I was thinking about calling a tow truck, when I remembered slip start. Being from the deep south, this is not a function that I have ever used, and I wasn't sure of it's usefulness. I located the toggle at the bottom of the driving menu, toggled it on, and viola, like magic the car drove out of my predicament like it was no problem at all! Happy that Tesla provided this function, happy that I remembered it when I needed it, and happy to be Home!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Party On, Wayne!!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Being from the deep south, this is not a function that I have ever used, and I wasn't sure of it's usefulness.


Knock on wood, I've never had to use it either even up here... but I do have winter tires. Good to know it is useful in case I ever do need it!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

This is a great example of how "Reading the Manual" can sometimes save a lot of money!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Knock on wood, I've never had to use it either even up here... but I do have winter tires. Good to know it is useful in case I ever do need it!


I really was shocked at what a difference it made. Without it I was helplessly bogged, with it, I glided out without issue. Can someone explain how it works to me? Is it just all four wheels working synchronously? And, therefore do only AWD models have it?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Can someone explain how it works to me?


The traction control normally tries to prevent any little amount of tire spin.
"Slip start" dials down the traction control nanny so that your tires can spin on a slippery surface, at least a little bit. When you're stuck on ice, this is often the only way to get moving again.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

It's available on RWD too. Not long after I got my RWD M3 in 2018 there was an early-season snowstorm in New York that was not well forecast, and thus none of the local communities did a good job treating the streets. The result was the worst traffic nightmare I've ever been in--a commute that normally takes about 25 minutes took about 7 hours. 

At one point early on in that I was stopped for a light and couldn't move, just like you. I remembered about slip start, toggled it on, and got going with no problem!


----------

